
For SysAdmins: Using a Visual Map for IT Asset/Inventory Tracking - i_miss_qbasic
https://www.cyberstockroom.com
======
ocdtrekkie
I think this is pretty neat as an inventory management tool, but I'm unsure
I'd use it for my IT assets. Perhaps if my org was a lot bigger and I had a
lot of concern about how much stock/parts were in storerooms?

~~~
zelon88
My guess would be because asset management is pretty static from an IT
managers point of view. Inventory management on the other hand is a dynamic
world all it's own. You don't just generate inventory out of thin air and you
don't simply lock it in a closet forever. You also don't procure inventory
without clear purpose. That is what ERP and MRP systems are for. They are
infinitely more complicated, more expensive, and harder to maintain.

This tool being so simple it seems to be a perfect fit for IT departments to
visualize their equipment. Kinda looks like this company made a small business
tool for managing arbitrary static inventory and are now trying to find the
perfect market fit for their product. It is too simple for large enterprise to
use it to manage product lines/BOM's/material requirements all by itself. IT
equipment, on the other hand, is perfect. You set it up on a desk or issue it
to a specific purson/purpose, and forget about it until it stops working.

Still a very interesting idea. I'd be interested if they had an on-prem
edition.

